# Excellent Service from ICM



## Airframes (Apr 2, 2018)

As some of you may know, I accidentally broke a clear part for my ICM Heinkel He-111.
Yesterday evening (Sunday), I sent an e-mail to ICM, asking if it was possible to obtain a replacement part, and I received a reply at 07.00 hrs this morning, from Valeriia Buznin, the assistant to the CEO of ICM, stating they could help, and asking for info as to where the kit was bought.
I replied, by e-mail, at 15.05 hrs today, and received a reply just _*ten minutes*_ later, confirming that they would always supply spare parts, free of charge, for their products purchased via their main UK agent, Hannant's, and that a complete sprue of clear parts is about to be sent.
Now if that isn't really excellent service, then I don't know what is, and perhaps many other companies should look at the way ICM perform.
Many thanks to Valeriia and ICM for their great kits and superb service.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 2, 2018)

Great news Terry


----------



## Wurger (Apr 2, 2018)

Glad you have managed to obtain the damaged parts., Terry. Also THX for the ICM for the quitck service.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Apr 2, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 2, 2018)

That kind of service deserves recognition. Should maybe put it up on the FB page as well so so that word will undoubtedly spread.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 3, 2018)

If I knew how to work Faceache, I probably would !


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 3, 2018)

Bl**dy well done ICM!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 5, 2018)

Got another e-mail from Valeriia this morning, confirming that a complete clear sprue has been dispatched, with tracking number etc.
It'll probably take 24 hours to get from Ukraine to England - and then seven days at least to get from Heathrow Airport, south England, to me !!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 5, 2018)

Sounds about right old boot....


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2018)

Yep.


----------

